# برامج لحسابات الاحمال والدكتات



## البطنان (2 نوفمبر 2007)

:19: ارجوا الفائدة للجميع ومن الله التوفيق


----------



## المهندس صالح التميمي (3 نوفمبر 2007)

يعطيك العافيه اخوي البطنان ,,

مجهود يشكر عليه ,, 
اخوي البطنان اذا عندك برنامج حساب الاحمال لشركه يورك او اي شركه ثانيه فأرجو ان تضعه هنا للفايدهـ


----------



## القلب الوردي (7 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## العراق الى الابد (7 نوفمبر 2007)

الف شكر على البرامج


----------



## safio3000 (9 نوفمبر 2007)

تسلم على هالبنرنامج


----------



## ezeldin (19 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## hassanre (20 يناير 2008)

جزاكم الله كل خير ولكن البرنامج لايفتح عندي أفيدونا 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## osamamatar (20 يناير 2008)

مشكور على هذا المجهود


----------



## رائد حمامرة (20 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## م المقبلي (20 يناير 2008)

مشكور يآلغآلي ،، 
يعطيك ربي العآفيه ،،


----------



## ابوساره (21 يناير 2008)

مشكور قوي يا عزيزي


----------



## محمد تكيف (25 يناير 2008)

ارجو منك طريقه تشغيل البرنامج:80:


----------



## مران (26 يناير 2008)

اطلب من سيادتكم اشياء الاولية في التبريد


----------



## elpond (21 يونيو 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووور ليك


----------



## م-مشتاق العراقي (3 نوفمبر 2010)

الف تحية وسلام للاخ(البطنان) على هذه البرامج شكرا جزيلا
م.مشتاق العراقي


----------



## سمير شربك (3 نوفمبر 2010)

يعطيك العافية وشكرا لك


----------



## hanisami (3 نوفمبر 2010)

*مشكور جدا .........بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## muelazab (3 نوفمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله كل خير*​


----------



## Badran Mohammed (3 نوفمبر 2010)

المهندس صالح التميمي
يمكنك مراجعة الموقع التالي
http://www.keepriterefrigeration.com...te/RTcalc1.htm
برنامج سهل ودقيق
مع التقدير...


----------



## Badran Mohammed (3 نوفمبر 2010)

الرابط الصحيح
http://www.keepriterefrigeration.com/calcrite/RTcalc1.htm


----------



## safico76 (6 يناير 2011)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## goor20 (6 يناير 2011)

thanx


----------



## مستريورك (6 يناير 2011)

مشكورين جميعا


----------



## ابو نادر الكمالي (26 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككور


----------



## عصام الحربي (11 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكووووووووووور


----------



## سلوان حسن كريم (27 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا للمجهود الرائع


----------



## majed62 (8 يناير 2012)

مشكور و عافية عليك


----------



## ASHRAF100 (11 يناير 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## ASHRAF100 (11 يناير 2012)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## ASHRAF100 (11 يناير 2012)

*مشكورررررررررررررررررر
*


----------



## حبيبة سلامة (17 يناير 2012)

مشكور جدا


----------



## م/ أحمد عبد المنعم (14 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## اياد ابوحسن (17 نوفمبر 2012)

البرامج لا تفتح


----------



## م/ أحمد عبد المنعم (23 ديسمبر 2012)

*جزاك الله خيراً*


----------



## عبقري التكييف (5 فبراير 2013)

بارك الله في اخي الكريم البطنان على المجهود الرائع


----------

